# Bodyweight Exercise to Strengthen Legs



## Catalyst (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a link I came across for a Bodyweight Exercise Plan to increase Leg Strength. Thought I would share with everyone - I'm gonna try it and see if it helps me at all.

http://health.msn.com/dietfitness/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100150894&GT1=9145

My profuse apologies if this is posted in the wrong forum or has been previously posted.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh my that look slike a killer.....  I'm going to print that out and bookmark it and read it and .....   *gulp*  

*runs off to find a box*


----------



## King (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, good read. The most I've ever actually done is 1 one leg squat... And I mostly do it to show off my balance. Never really occured to me that it'd be a good workout. Gotta work on this then.


----------



## Jason Shirley (Mar 27, 2007)

I do asimiliar exercise where you raise one leg in front of waist high as if a front ball kick to someones stomach.then sqaut to ground while holding leg straight out in front and rise again of course repeat as many times as you can .of course alternate to other leg as well.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like a great workout!  I printed it off to take to my home gym! THanks!


----------

